# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PULPA DE CARAMBOLA, COCONA y TAMARINDO PARA EXPORTACIÓN

## Bruno Cillóniz

*PULPA CONGELADA  *  *PRECIO FOB-CALLAO/EXPO MAR* 
1.-Cocona                                          US $ 1.73 
2.-Carambola                                      US $ 1.61 
3.-Tamarindo                                      US $ 3.30 
NOTA: Estos precios no consideran comisión de Brocker.    *PRESENTACIÓN:* 
Empaque Primario:  Bolsa Coextruída (OPP/PEBD) x 4 kg  (CON o SIN IMPRESIÓN)
Empaque Secundario:  Caja de Cartón corrugado x 6 Unid.  (medidas: 32.0 cm x 46.3 cm x 22.5 cm). Pallet Plástico x 49 Cajas. *
Validez:* 30 díasTemas similares: COMPRO MARACUYÁ DE DESCARTE PARA PULPA BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE MARACUYA PARA PRODUCCION DE PULPA CONGELADA Busco proveedores de chirimoya criolla y tuna para pulpa Uva red globe para Pulpa Requiero 72 TN de piña Hawaii y productores de tuna y carambola

----------

